# Can't delete cwm back ups?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've flashed a few different recoveries but I cannot delete the back up used astro root explorer just says it cannot delete the file. I searched I can't find anyone with this problem but me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

It says error deleting files?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

took me freaking forever but you have to change the permissions to 755 (i think thats root) and then you can delete it. i did it all in adb via terminal and got it. you need to update cwmt again because the first one he released was giving the folders the wrong permissions.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> took me freaking forever but you have to change the permissions to 755 (i think thats root) and then you can delete it. i did it all in adb via terminal and got it. you need to update cwmt again because the first one he released was giving the folders the wrong permissions.


ok I'm on 6.0.0.6?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

you still cannot?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I wound up accidentally wiping my SD card like a douche so its not a problem anymore lol. Thanks though.it was pissing me off bad.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

